# Jobsite table saw?



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

What do you guys use for a lighter, more portable type table saw? I'm tired of lugging my 30 yr old Makita around, it weighs about 80 lbs! I want lotsa power in a light/small package!! :thumbup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Dewalt!:thumbup:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Hitachi!!


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I use a cheap delta. cost me 69 bucks rebuilt. It isn't the smootest cut but it does the job. If I need better I do it at the garage. I must admit though it will be the first thing I replace when I see it going bad.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

jmic said:


> Dewalt!:thumbup:


I've got the Dewalt saw and it is my worst tool investment I have made. On the outside it looks real good, but I can't get the blade and fence to stay in alignment for more than a couple of days. I must have 20 hrs invested in re-alignment. I would not make that purchase again. I have many Dewalt tools and most of them I like. This was not one of them. For a small saw I have used the Makita 8" and it did a nice job. But I felt that with the smaller blade size it was to limiting for me. My next try would be the Hitachi or Bosch. But I would try to find someone who has one that I could try for 1/2 a day to see how it performed.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Ridgid table saw. Easy to lug around and powerful. But then again I seem to like almost anything Ridgid.:biggrin:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Leo, I'd offer to let you try my Hitachi but it's a bit of a drive for you - LOL.

One thing you might try is to keep an eye out for the manufacturer's demo days and go try a few that way - just an idea.


----------



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

I have the portable Rigid that I am very happy with. Its easy to get in and out of the work trailer. I ran accross this refurb if interested.... 

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...lceffdfgidgjn.0&aid=10368321&pid=1319015&cj=1


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

Bukemdano said:


> I have the portable Rigid that I am very happy with. Its easy to get in and out of the work trailer. I ran accross this refurb if interested....
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...lceffdfgidgjn.0&aid=10368321&pid=1319015&cj=1



I don't really like ridgid but I do own there very portable table saw. It's nice always having a table saw on the site. I use to have the dewalt portable which wasn't that portable and hated it...

Bob


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Ridgid table saw. Works great for me.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Leo G said:


> For a small saw I have used the Makita 8" and it did a nice job.


The Makita 8" is the one I prefer for 'portability', - - it's a great little saw and it's light as hell and usually takes care of anything unexpected that pops up while on the jobsite. Otherwise, most 'expected' cuts are done beforehand on the cabinet saw in the shop.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Mine has built in wheels and an extendable handle to roll around, I don't even have to carry it!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Alright, alright, Ron- - I know when I've been 'upped', - - post a pic if you get the chance.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow before Leo G’s post I woudn’t have given a second thought for a DeWalt..Thanks Leo G ………are you related to Kenny G ?


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

As always, thanks for the input! Going shopping tomorrow...... :cheesygri


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

Leo G said:


> I've got the Dewalt saw and it is my worst tool investment I have made. On the outside it looks real good, but I can't get the blade and fence to stay in alignment for more than a couple of days. I must have 20 hrs invested in re-alignment. I would not make that purchase again. I have many Dewalt tools and most of them I like. This was not one of them. For a small saw I have used the Makita 8" and it did a nice job. But I felt that with the smaller blade size it was to limiting for me. My next try would be the Hitachi or Bosch. But I would try to find someone who has one that I could try for 1/2 a day to see how it performed.



I had the same problem if your talking about the rack and pionion getting misaligned....


Bob


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

bob the builder said:


> I had the same problem if your talking about the rack and pinion getting misaligned....
> 
> 
> Bob


 
Actually, the fence system seems to stay aligned well. I always check it with the slot in the table. It is the blade mechanism that seems to go out of alignment. Tightened everything down well and it goes out within a couple of days.:thumbdown


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Peladu said:


> ………are you related to Kenny G ?


NOT:laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow! I only heard the Bosch mentioned once, in passing. Looks like a great saw and gets rave reviews. The stand also looks like it would make life easier...it has kinda an "auto" up and down feature.
I looked at one last week as I'm going to be in the market soon. Had my mind set on a Rigid but read some bad reviews lately.
No Bosch portable table saw fans???


----------



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

Robie said:


> Wow! I only heard the Bosch mentioned once, in passing. Looks like a great saw and gets rave reviews. The stand also looks like it would make life easier...it has kinda an "auto" up and down feature.
> I looked at one last week as I'm going to be in the market soon. Had my mind set on a Rigid but read some bad reviews lately.
> No Bosch portable table saw fans???


I recently went through the buying process and, after narrowing it done to Bosch and Ridgid, I chose Ridgid. In the end it came down to money; I was able to get the Ridgid at HD for $399 plus a $50 rebate whereas the best price I could find on the Bosch was around $500-550. 

Check out this link for an in-depth comparison - http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=932&highlight=ts2400. Also, read the Fine Woodworking Tool Guide; it rates the Bosch 1st, but Ridgid a very close 2nd.

The Bosch stand looks pretty slick, but the Ridgid works just fine.

A major thing I don't like about the Ridgid is the placement of the switch. It recessed about 3-4" from the fence rail and would be very hard to locate in an emergency. If anyone has modified their saw ro relocate the swirch, I'd be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## Deacon (Apr 4, 2005)

No offense taken. I've just goten into the business myself a couple of years ago (now at age 40 you probably think I'm nuts!) and at the time I needed a cheap table saw for ripping MDF bead board and the like. My business is growing, praise the Lord, and as I grow, I am looking to slowly upgrade my tools on an as-needed basis. This thread caught my attention because the table saw is upcoming on the "to-be-replaced-by-something-better-soon" list. I rather now buy best quality than cheap. But like I said, at the time I needed portability and cheap.

I really appreciate everyone's feedback.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Deacon said:


> No offense taken. I've just goten into the business myself a couple of years ago (now at age 40 you probably think I'm nuts!) and at the time I needed a cheap table saw for ripping MDF bead board and the like. My business is growing, praise the Lord, and as I grow, I am looking to slowly upgrade my tools on an as-needed basis. This thread caught my attention because the table saw is upcoming on the "to-be-replaced-by-something-better-soon" list. I rather now buy best quality than cheap. But like I said, at the time I needed portability and cheap.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's feedback.


Deacon,
Sounds like you may be a canidate for the TBD Meetings!:laughing:


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

I ended up getting a Makita 10"er for about $300. Haven't used it much yet, but it is fairly light, and has some great features. I've never had any trouble with Makita after 20+ yrs, so I hope that continues! I couldn't get one of the saws with wheels/stands, because I work out of a truck with a shell and there's not enough room to get one in.


----------



## Deacon (Apr 4, 2005)

jmic said:


> Deacon,
> Sounds like you may be a canidate for the TBD Meetings!:laughing:


TBD???


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

He meant the TBA (Tools Buyers Anonymous) meeting thread.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

I bought the Rigid that has it's own stand and folds down to nothing (that you can wheel around and load and unload with ease and set up where you want without carrying). Although a little pricy (I paid $750 plus tax). Also find that after two days of bouncing around in the back of the van needs to be set up again... My buddy has a Delta saw he bought for $200 and can set it up faster than I can my Rigid (on saw horses though). And with a good blade gets the same results I do...


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## FINISH TECH (Mar 1, 2007)

what about the new dewalt dw745 table saw with cage..
and the new stand i just picked it up its pretty nice so far 
has any one had any problems with it..


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Another vote for Dewalt. I'm not sure what you are talking about with problems in the Dewalt line, between the tools my father owns and I own, I've worked with a lot of Dewalt tools and never had single problem. My father has two Dewalt 18v drills that he has owned 6+ years without a single problem- battery or otherwise. I have a sawzall that according to the amp rating should be way out powered by the other saws on the market, but no one ever told that saw. I've had a few people coment because they were supprised about how fast it cut. 
as for the table saw, I seriously can't come up with a single problem, other than it is on the heavy side. powerfull, accurate, easy to use, and cuts good, what more could you ask for? 
I've used the Bosch a fair amount, it's a pretty good saw, very powerful and accurate, and makes a very nice cut, although I've never been a fan of split table table saws, since the fence system always seems overly complicated, so I wouldn't call it as easy to use as the Dewalt. Also, the Bosch stand is overly complex- the Dewalt stand is simple and has two moving parts, with no way for it to jamb or fail, where as the Bosch stand uses lots of sliding locks, springs, hinges, ect. to accompish the same goal, and I've had one jamb on me before. 

I've been looking at one of the Hitachi saws recently- seems to be well built, and considerably lighter than the Dewalt. Drop it into a Rousseau saw stand, and the whole unit weighs as much as a Dewalt, but it breaks down into two reasonably light units rather than a heavy saw and light stand.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought the Makita years ago and am satisfied with it, though I'm not a Makita fan generally. It's light and easy to carry around. To me the stand stuff is just more crap. I always have saw horses on the job, just set it up on them. KISS.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Rousseau Do yourself a favor & check this site. Best portable table saw & bench setup - hands down. www.rousseauco.com There's more out there than just orange & yellow tools!!!!:blink:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Rousseau Do yourself a favor & check this site. Best portable table saw & bench setup - hands down. www.rousseauco.com There's more out there than just orange & yellow tools!!!!:blink:


Rousseau makes the best stand, but you still need a good no frills saw to drop into it, which is why I was looking at the hitachi.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys are gonna laugh about this one, but I have a ryobi 10" table saw. I don't claim that it's anything great, but it folds up smaller then all the others and it fits in my truck with all the other tools. Most of the stuff I fabricate in the shop, then I use the table saw to rip only smaller things on the job site. It was only $200 so it was significantly cheaper then most of the other models at around $500.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

In_Mexifornia said:


> You guys are gonna laugh about this one, but I have a ryobi 10" table saw...


Ha ha ha.....
Here's my review of that saw from last year:



slickshift said:


> I have #2 (The 10" Ryobi Table Saw)
> It's crap
> I can't wait until it breaks and I can replace it
> Well, breaks enough to warrant replacement
> ...





slickshift said:


> Oh, by the way, have I mentioned how bad that table saw is?
> It technically does cut, but so badly it actually creates more work for you
> Wait, I think the word "cut" is not accurate
> "Chews" would be much more accurate
> ...



:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have the Bosch 10". Nice saw, soft start, table compacts down and extends to a 25" rip. I however am now extremely cautious with Bosch because everything is falling apart that is Bosch of mine.


----------



## FINISH TECH (Mar 1, 2007)

FINISH TECH said:


> what about the new dewalt dw745 table saw with cage..
> and the new stand i just picked it up its pretty nice so far
> has any one had any problems with it..


so has anyone used the stand?????
is it **** or is o.k...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I have the Dewalt 745 table saw and absolutely love it. I think some of you guys must be extremely rough on your gear to have the problems you describe. I have owned my saw for about two years now and have had to re-align the fence once. I do insert, border, and stair work on hardwood floors....the fence HAS to be square.
I mean you can't throw a table saw in the back of a truck and let it slide around for three days, pull it out and be pissed off when the fence needs adjustment. (I'm just takin a guess here :whistling) I treat all of my tools like an investment, whether they cost $100 or $1000....it seems to be working so far. I used to know a carpet guy down in Florida that I swore could break a 6" square stainless steel block if you let him borrow it. :laughing:
Some people are just damn abusive to tools I guess.


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

Another Bosch 4000 fan here with the gravity stand. It is heavy, but with the stand it rolls around well. 
It can rip heavy stock without issues. I like the wide rip capabilities and the outfeed and left table supports (must buy seperately).
Fence is very accurate, which was important to me for finish work. Having the stand was important as I rip long stock sometimes and wanted something stable and portable. 

I was torn between the dewalt and bosch, but the wide fence and stand sold me on the bosch.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.general.ca/pagemach/machines/50090a.html

this is my table saw. i love this thing. Pretty high end and pricey but i doubt i will ever have to buy another jobsite saw.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

giving an old thread life.....
I have the Bosch with gravity stand and it is a breeze to work with. I have had it over a year now with no issues. It rips anything in its way, even soggy p.t. boards. It is the best table saw I have used. Everything from soft start to power to accuracy. A++


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

some of these old threads never got a fair shot


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Haha, weren't we just talking about reviving 2 year old posts?
Anyway, I've got a Craftsman 10" portable for everyday use, and I just picked up a Ridgid w/stand on Black Friday that I haven't even tried yet. I just saw the Bosch 10" w/syand on sale if Lowe's for $466, reg. $549. Now THAT is the mack daddy of all jobsite saws.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I love my Bosch, but I've only had it for about 1 1/2 years.... It's not as old as this thread.


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

I like my Bosch alot. I got the left and outfeed extensions and they work great. A little bit of silicon spray and the fence glides nicely.

the biggest problem is that the plastic base is whimpy and will easily crack and chip away if you try to push it into your truck bed on a rubber mat like aI have. I layed out 2 1/4"x4"x5' sticks to slide it in to the back of my truck on.


Ridgid works good and is well built too, 

I have also used Dewalt.

I like Bosch the best. if you mount it to the wheeled stand you do not have the issue I spoke of.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got the dewalt 744 with stand. Today was ripping some cedar at full blade depth 3 1/2" and the saw sounded terrible was a little worried it wasent going to make it. What is a better 10" ripping blade for table saw? I like the 7 1/4" Irwin Marithon for our dw364 but could not find one in a 10" 24 tooth at local lumber yard.


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

dlcj said:


> I just got the dewalt 744 with stand. Today was ripping some cedar at full blade depth 3 1/2" and the saw sounded terrible was a little worried it wasent going to make it. What is a better 10" ripping blade for table saw? I like the 7 1/4" Irwin Marithon for our dw364 but could not find one in a 10" 24 tooth at local lumber yard.



What kind of cedar? you should have no problem with dry WR cedar. I use only Freud Industrial blades and keep them clean at all times. The rigid have less deflection but probably are harder on small saw motors. & for finer stuff I use the glue line rip blades. I also never cut full capacity of blade Your dewalt only cts 3-1/8". right now I have the LU86R and it goes through everything


----------



## BTD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Dewalt*

The table saw has been great for me. I didnt like it at first, but then I put a good blade in it and have kept one in ever since. Good mobility and good power without all the weight. Its also small enough so that I can run it in my trailer if I only have a few small cuts to make on a 3rd story project. I probably would have something else if I needed something for a shop.


----------

